# Developing Udder and Teat Capacity



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is the regimen I started following this year on a few FFs. It is definitely working. Hand milking is working better than machine milking. Teat lengths have increased from 150% to 200%

http://Glimmercroft.com/Udder.html

Just putting it out there, YMMV:chin:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

This is just what I do. lol I think its good common sense.  

I didn't do it to increase udder production or lengthen teat length. I just wanted milk but didn't want to bottle feed or listen to screaming kids.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Last year I simply left kids on until I weaned, then I tried to accustom the does to milking (I had a doe in milk already with no kids on her, so that was not a pressure for me). The does did not readily accede to my wishes, and the teats which started out tiny, remained tiny, even with 4 months of nursing on them.

This year I started off with milking my FFs without any separation of kids, so that when I weaned it would not be such a struggle with change. I never got much of course, but the moms did learn not to resist the milking routine. But since they were being continually suckled/milked they still did not develop storage capacity. And the teats elongates slightly.

Then I read that piece and decided to put it into use on the last three does to kid. Definite difference with the first 2 of those 3. I machine milk because of my arthritis and carpal tunnel syndrome, and after the kids had breakfast on the milking stand I would have enough to make it worthwhile, and the teats were elongating.

The 3rd one is my real success story. I have her sold (I think) and the new owner wants to hand milk her. With the hand milking the teats have more than doubled in length. Very noticeable difference than the previous 2 which I had considered successful experiments.

Now, I realize this is anecdotal, and too small of a sample to be anything close to conclusive. But NO FFs elongated last year. All FFs and SFs have elongated to some degree this year. And my last doe, which shows the most improvement, is a full sister to one last year that did not elongate at all through 10 months of milk production.

My extremely supportive Hubby is now handmilking for me the 2 last does that are still within that 3 month "window" of stretchability.

Again, YMMV, but something sure worked for me here.onder:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Good article -- thanks for sharing!


----------

